# Greetings from Perth, Western Australia



## jessefleay (Dec 22, 2013)

Greetings,

I'm an EA from Perth Western Australia. I was initiated on Nov. 25, 2013. My lodge is No. 328 W.A.C. I would love to keep in touch with any brother internationally, but would also generally like to be able to add any brothers in Western Australia, or Australia in general. Just send me a message.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 22, 2013)

Greetings Brother and welcome  from a Aussie Brother


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 22, 2013)

Greetings Brother. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## micheal (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi there, I am not a mason yet but already contacted a Freemason in WA. Shall see you around Perth ! Have a lovely Christmas ! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mike1970 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome brother


----------



## cog41 (Dec 28, 2013)

Greetings from the Great State Of Texas!


----------



## jessefleay (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you brothers, for the kind greetings. I'm enjoying all the discussions on this forum.


----------



## vimal (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome brother


----------

